# Patek Philippe Entry Recommendations



## rpburi

Hello all!

I am considering a Patek Philippe, and I am just curious to hear some opinions on a good entry watch into the brand. Obviously something that is classic and can be passed down, but also not a complete budget breaker ;-)

I look forward to reading your thoughts and thanks!


----------



## Toothbras

Can't go wrong with a SS Nautilus, very classy and one of the most versatile Pateks. They can be had around 25k new if you can find a dealer who has one in stock


----------



## rpburi

Something about the Nautilus styling just doesn't capture me or strike me as a timeless design. I like it, but I have to love this one for the price. Thanks for the recommendation. Others?


----------



## seanwontreturn

You cant go right with an entry level PP.


----------



## ilikebigbutts

I don't really know what you mean by entry watch (other than budget considerations) but then again, I am not much of a brand person. Yes there might've some brands that have more models that appeal to me than others, but at the end of the day it is always about the watch, rather than the brand (for me). 

If we are talking budget you are really limited to the two steel models (Nautilus and Aquanaut), and the Calatravas. 

Out of those three, you have discounted the Nautilus. That leaves sports vs dress. With the Calatrava arguably more timeless, but less versatile. I guess you could also say that Calatrava is to Patek what Sub is to Rolex or Reverso to JLC, an iconic watch that embodies what the brand is about.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Keep in mind that when you go up to brands like Patek, FPJ, Lange etc... there is no per se entry level. These brands have a unique vision and thats that they dont want ANYONE to wear their pieces. They want people to earn their way into it. If they had entry, you could probably grab a piece for 6k? But thats not gonna happen


----------



## heuerolexomega

A couple of choices

5296g-001








5119r


----------



## shnjb

nautilus, hobnail and non-hobnail calatravas.

you can also go used and get something a bit more complicated.


----------



## gagnello

Lightly used Calatrava.


----------



## GETS

Aquanaut - can be dressy and sporty.

Here's mine:


----------



## renovar

I second a 5296, it's a calatrava with a modern twist and the smooth but sophisticated dial with blue hands really stands out. If you got some extra cash or can find used at a good deal a 5205. Simple but sophisticated piece.


----------



## GETS

If I was getting a Calatrava I would buy the 6000G. This watch has a load going for it with a really nice sub-seconds dial and interesting date function.


----------



## shnjb

Or if you've got 166,000 in the bank, you could get the girard perregaux tourbillon with three gold bridges.


----------



## rpburi

Thank you for all of the helpful suggestions. First off, I probably shouldn't have used the phrase 'entry level.' I was more referring to something in the 25-50 or maybe 60k range rather than 150k range.  It isn't as much a function of budget as mental limits.

I really, really like the 5205, and I may have to try to locate a lightly used one. More than I was considering at first, but that model strikes me the most out of any mentioned. As always, I appreciate your valuable insight and helpfulness! Keep it coming!


----------



## shnjb

Oh wow 60 would really open up some interesting choices.
I've never shopped for a watch in that range so it will be interesting to see what these guys suggest.


----------



## mark1958

I like the 6000G and the 5296. However I was close to pulling the plug on the aquanaut 5164-- GMT. The list price is 36K. However I decided to go with a Lange.. timezone 1.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

rpburi said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am considering a Patek Philippe, and I am just curious to hear some opinions on a good entry watch into the brand. Obviously something that is classic and can be passed down, but also not a complete budget breaker ;-)
> 
> I look forward to reading your thoughts and thanks!


What do you want it to say? You know the brand and budget which is a good start, but much more important is the message...


----------



## rpburi

Galactic Sushiman said:


> What do you want it to say? You know the brand and budget which is a good start, but much more important is the message...


Ok, so this is the idea:

1) It stands out to the right people in business without being flashy. It shows taste and elegance rather than being showy.
2) I love watches with one or maybe two complications. I don't want it to be overly busy...ties into the simple elegance I want it to display.
3) It is something that is timeless and my kids will appreciate down the road as much as I will today.
4) I would own my first Patek Philippe which is a brand I have wanted to break into for some time. 

To break it down into words: Elegant, Timeless, Tasteful, Successful, Heirloom

Think of it as a career marker of sorts without being an Omega, Rolex, etc.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

rpburi said:


> Ok, so this is the idea:
> 
> 1) It stands out to the right people in business without being flashy. It shows taste and elegance rather than being showy.
> 2) I love watches with one or maybe two complications. I don't want it to be overly busy...ties into the simple elegance I want it to display.
> 3) It is something that is timeless and my kids will appreciate down the road as much as I will today.
> 4) I would own my first Patek Philippe which is a brand I have wanted to break into for some time.
> 
> To break it down into words: Elegant, Timeless, Tasteful, Successful, Heirloom
> 
> Think of it as a career marker of sorts without being an Omega, Rolex, etc.


With all due respect that's a bit generic, nothing says elegant, timeless, tasteful, successful and heirloom as does... a Patek!! 

Still:

I would not go for the 5296 personally, I do think it does not look very modern today, so really not sure it will when you will want to pass it down, I would advise to go with something with a simpler and (in my humble opinion) much more timeless dial like a 5396G-011:









-it does have a bit of complications, but the dial is still very elegant
-Again, much more timeless in my mind
-Very discreet

I think the MSRP is just around your max ($50k).

Good hunting!


----------



## rpburi

^^Very fair points, and I will definitely take that into consideration. I do like the simplicity of that dial and don't find it overcomplicated at all. Thanks for the input!

By the way, I'm a management consultant, so I live in the world of generic and gray!


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

rpburi said:


> ^^Very fair points, and I will definitely take that into consideration. I do like the simplicity of that dial and don't find it overcomplicated at all. Thanks for the input!
> 
> By the way, I'm a management consultant, so I live in the world of generic and gray!


...And I am a global brand manager in the entertainment industry, so I am all about flashy colors and glitters  (although my watches are not).

I allowed myself to talk about the message as I just went through the same exercise for my soon to be born son, and went for an APRO:

It was ordered by AP in 1972 as the first 'luxury sport watch in steel' as per AP words, in a world of luxury watches only made in gold/platinum. They wanted the watch to shine for its movement, general design and craftsmanship and not for the value of the metal with which it was made in (a revolution back then). So the message for my son is 'beauty, value and objective 'quality' is on the inside, not the outside'. An important message in today's world 

If there is any way for you to find a Patek that says something meaningful and unique about you and your son, like the APRO did for me, then it's the one (at least it's my philosophy ).


----------



## rpburi

Galactic Sushiman said:


> ...And I am a global brand manager in the entertainment industry, so I am all about flashy colors and glitters  (although my watches are not).
> 
> I allowed myself to talk about the message as I just went through the same exercise for my soon to be born son, and went for an APRO:
> 
> It was ordered by AP in 1972 as the first 'luxury sport watch in steel' as per AP words, in a world of luxury watches only made in gold/platinum. They wanted the watch to shine for its movement, general design and craftsmanship and not for the value of the metal with which it was made in (a revolution back then). So the message for my son is 'beauty, value and objective 'quality' is on the inside, not the outside'. An important message in today's world
> 
> If there is any way for you to find a Patek that says something meaningful and unique about you and your son, like the APRO did for me, then it's the one (at least it's my philosophy ).


Great wisdom and food for thought. Thank you!


----------



## incontrol

I love the 5205 you suggested. It has a touch of modern to it. I also love the 5164 for its useful complication. Some think the tropical strap does not allow the watch to dress up. In that case the 5167 with a SS bracelet can certainly go dressy. Thierry Stern wears the 5164 with suits all the time. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Crunchy

Yup, 5396 is perfect!









Alternative.


----------



## heuerolexomega

renovar said:


> I second a 5296, it's a calatrava with a modern twist and the smooth but sophisticated dial with blue hands really stands out. If you got some extra cash or can find used at a good deal a 5205. Simple but sophisticated piece.


That's very nice but if I was going to buy the 5205, I would go for the new 5205r black dial


----------



## mark1958

Which model is this alternative? I cannot find it ...



Crunchy said:


> Yup, 5396 is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternative.


----------



## Dane17

I just got as my first patek the 5396g. I'm very happy with it. Not sure id consider it entry level though.

This is is my first time posting pics so I apologize if it comes out screwy.


----------



## shnjb

beautiful watch.

congrats!!!



Dane17 said:


> I just got as my first patek the 5396g. I'm very happy with it. Not sure id consider it entry level though.
> 
> This is is my first time posting pics so I apologize if it comes out screwy.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

Dane17 said:


> I just got as my first patek the 5396g. I'm very happy with it. *Not sure id consider it entry level though*.


This made my day. 
I would have paid a lot to see your face when you discovered your recent acquisition in a 'entry level' discussion on a forum 

That said, thank you very much for sharing a picture of your exceptional timepiece.


----------



## Crunchy

@mark1958 Patek 5565, maybe limited edition. Just thought to share what I think is a very distinctive patek calatrava face different from the classic look.


----------



## ilikebigbutts

Don't mean to be boring and repetitive but my choice would be the 5396 as well. 

At the 40k+ price point it has to be an annual calendar! And the triple aperture ones are just so clean looking. Looks nice in gold as well.


----------



## Dane17

Hehe. Yeah I probably did a surprised grimace when I saw the 5396 as "entry level" especially because I was originally looking at a much less expensive Calatrava but decided to get it after seeing it even though it was a lot more than I had initially planned on spending. I have no regrets except I still want a Calatrava too!


----------



## rpburi

Dane17 said:


> Hehe. Yeah I probably did a surprised grimace when I saw the 5396 as "entry level" especially because I was originally looking at a much less expensive Calatrava but decided to get it after seeing it even though it was a lot more than I had initially planned on spending. I have no regrets except I still want a Calatrava too!


LOL, I meant more 'entry into the brand' rather than entry level. With Patek's price increases, I wanted to keep the recommendations within a certain limit otherwise fellow WIS would recommend limited editions worth three times what I plan on spending.

Absolutely beautiful watch and congrats! Wear it in good health.


----------



## mark1958

Probably why i liked it so much .. 



Crunchy said:


> Patek 5565, maybe limited edition. Just thought to share what I think is a very distinctive patek calatrava face different from the classic look.


----------



## renovar

I mean regardless of what "entry" level means for a brand like PP, at this kind of price point, whether or not it's a 20k calatrava or 50k annual, you better get EXACTLY what you want. At least that's my philosophy at this point. If I can't afford something I really want 100% (and can afford to buy an alternative watch I only want 95%), I would save more (or bargain harder... LOL) until when I can get something I want 100%. So if it is annual calender you want, thats the one to get, no question.


----------



## renovar

Another good choice, slightly different style, would be a SS Nautilus. A bit more durable daily wearer in SS (no match how careful you are, gold watches wears much easier over time). So depending on if you want to rotate frequently, what kind of other watches you have in your rotation etc, this might be a very good practical consideration. This is 5726A, which is one I considered personally and would def buy it if I am definitely going Patek (I went with Breguet SS instead).


----------



## incomplet

Can't go wrong with a Nautilus 5711! i just purchased a Calatrava 5000J a few months ago and have just fallen in love with PP!


----------



## jon_jon

Many great recommendations here. The Nautilus, Aquanaut, Calatrava and the Annual Calendars are all great choices. OP's budget of $25-60K is a large range and within that range, you can even purchase 2 simple PP watches or 1 complicated timepiece. If you are thinking about the annual calendar, I would go and try out the 4 references (5205, 5146, 5396 and the 5726) and see which one you really like. Each has its plus and minus. I agree that the 5396 has a clean dial appearance and a classic smooth, domed bezel/casing. The 5726 is nice if you like the sportier Nautilus series and would rather have a metal bracelet vs. the leather strap. The 5146 also has a classic appearance and has been out for a while.


----------



## heuerolexomega

On side note, Patek Phillipe invented the annual calendar in 1996, the model was the 5035 (37 mm case). The 5146 (39mm case)is the updated version. So the 5146 in addition to have the moon complication and an updated size case it's the classic Patek Phillipe annual calendar.


----------



## amine

jon_jon said:


> Many great recommendations here. The Nautilus, Aquanaut, Calatrava and the Annual Calendars are all great choices. OP's budget of $25-60K is a large range and within that range, you can even purchase 2 simple PP watches or 1 complicated timepiece. If you are thinking about the annual calendar, I would go and try out the 4 references (5205, 5146, 5396 and the 5726) and see which one you really like. Each has its plus and minus. I agree that the 5396 has a clean dial appearance and a classic smooth, domed bezel/casing. The 5726 is nice if you like the sportier Nautilus series and would rather have a metal bracelet vs. the leather strap. The 5146 also has a classic appearance and has been out for a while.


For 60K he can get a 5146G & 5711/1A after discount, or a 5146G & 5167 + some cash left, in my humble opinion "best of both worlds" 2 classic and versatile PP's that can be dressed up or down according to the mood and situation, the 5167 a lot more suited for the weekends/casual outfits though.


----------



## Dancing Fire

heuerolexomega said:


> On side note, Patek Phillipe invented the annual calendar in 1996, the model was the 5035 (37 mm case). The 5146 (39mm case)is the updated version. *So the 5146 in addition to have the moon complication and an updated size case it's the classic Patek Phillipe annual calendar.*


And of course Jorge is biased ...:-d


----------



## heuerolexomega

Dancing Fire said:


> And of course Jorge is biased ...:-d


That's so true, but I didn't know anything about that piece of history when I bought it. I don't about the other patek annuals but the 5146g has a pretty decent lumen.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

The older Patek moonphase chrono with the ch 27-70q based on the lemania 2320 which is now very valuable


----------



## Wurger

I got the 5146G 010 Slate Grey Dial, absolutely love it, great entry level Patek.


----------



## Crunchy

Wurger said:


> I got the 5146G 010 Slate Grey Dial, absolutely love it, great entry level Patek.
> 
> View attachment 1661617
> View attachment 1661625


Awesome, altho I wouldn't really call it "entry level".


----------



## Me116

Wurger said:


> I got the 5146G 010 Slate Grey Dial, absolutely love it, great entry level Patek.
> 
> View attachment 1661617
> View attachment 1661625


First post and you bring back a year old thread.:think:
That said, that patek


----------



## NickinNYC

I'm wondering, with this thread unearthed after a year, what, if any Patek did the OP end up with?


----------



## NickinNYC

Whoa. Too many commas. Sorry.


----------



## 73porsche

It's very interesting to consider what "entry level" means. I have aspired to own a Patek for a long time now, and have finally decided to take the plunge. For me, an entry level Patek is well below what the OP has listed. In my case, it means a used Patek with an elegant style. Sure, it doesn't have the complication that Patek is famous for, which would have been well outside my price point. But the elegance and style of the Gondolo look and feel great on my wrist. While I'm not a collector by any means, I like a nice watch, and this one makes me feel good. And isn't that what this is all about? A 1997 5024J. Bought used with all the paperwork attached, for $10,300.

Much like having a special car, having a special watch is almost a right of passage, an indication of arrival. So it is for me, at least.

larry


----------

